# Build or buy handgun laser sight??



## dimwatt (Jan 26, 2005)

I have wanted a laser sight for some time but until recently all I could find were pricey. knowing very little (OK, nothing about lasers. How difficult and expensive would it be to build a very modest laser sight?

It would only be used for target shooting and on a Ruger target model .22 pistol.

dimwatt


----------



## wintermute (Jan 26, 2005)

How "pricy" is pricy for you? I can point you in the direction of some inexpensive 3mw and 5mw red laser for guns, that allow sighting in for around $40-$100 depending on how good they are.


----------



## photonic (Jan 26, 2005)

Dimwatt is it the Ruger Mark I/II?

Anyway there are cheap plastic units on ebay for somewhere around $10. They are made for paintball/airsoft but they will handle the recoil of a .22. It's made of plastic and mounts to the trigger guard. It adjusts in several degrees of motion but is cheap overall. It's a good place to start if you want to see if a laser is useful on your gun. It is activated by a remote tape switch.

Next up the ladder price and quality wise are some models made by Daisy and Crossman for BB guns. Most go on a dovetail mount but there may be some that mount on the trigger guard. Note that the dovetail for scope mounting on most larger rifles is wider than that on BB guns and .22s. However you are using a .22 so if there's a scope rail for your Ruger it should work. Most have a simple on/off switch on the laser itself.

There are some mid grade lasers (check sportsman's guide, there was one there for about $20 on sale recently). It has an on/off switch or you can use the included remote control switch (a tape switch that you can mount on the grip)

A websearch will reveal most of the 30-40 dollar lasers, some will even come with specific adaptors for specific guns. 

There are specialized lasers that fit inside a replacement recoil guide pin (I don't think they make these for Ruger 22s, I've only seen them for Glocks and other mid sized semiautos). I can't remember the name but I'm sure I could find it online if you're interested

There are also custom replacement grips that have a miniature laser pointed at the point of aim. These ar eplretty slick and I believe they are made by "Crimson Trace".

Most of these lasers are red and project a CW dot. There are special aiming systems with red, green, infrared, flashing beam, crosshairs, xenon lights, etc but they are extremely expensive.

Hope this helps


----------



## dimwatt (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks wonka and photonic. It is the MKII 6 7/8 slab side competition model in stainless. Probably the best .22 pistol I have ever fired and certainly the best I've ever owned! I chose the Ruger this time because of the more stable bolt/blowback design and the wealth of aftermarket mods for them. I also have the 10/22 and the Mini 14 Ranch Rifle

I am guilty of not checking prices on lasers in the last four or five months. It stands to reason that they have dropped in price with the advancement of technology and more imports.

I really wouldnt want to pay more than $40 tops as it would be basicly a new toy or novelty but if the $10 one has a switch it would probably serve my purposes of experimenting with one. I have had a disc fused in my neck and a lot of upper body trauma in an accident and have a lot of trouble extending my arms at or above shoulder level. That has caused me to almost stop target practice altogether:-( With a laser I might be able to shoot from or above the hip. No, I'm not into fast draw Just trying to find a way that I can still practice.

dimwatt


----------



## wintermute (Jan 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
There are specialized lasers that fit inside a replacement recoil guide pin (I don't think they make these for Ruger 22s, I've only seen them for Glocks and other mid sized semiautos). I can't remember the name but I'm sure I could find it online if you're interested 

[/ QUOTE ] 

The lasers that replace the recoil rod are made by LaserMax. They're available for 1911 models, Glocks, and Sigs mostly (not for Hecker & Koch though, or else I would have one). They run $350-$400.

And I know that the Crimson Trace laser grips are probably more then you want to spend, at $230.00, but here's a link for you anyhow.

http://www.gunaccessories.com/Lasergrips/LG-203.asp


----------



## DaFiend (Jan 26, 2005)

There are plenty of laser sights here on Ebay that seem to be well within your price range. Don't ask me how good they are though. I have no idea.


----------



## dimwatt (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks. I checked on them and it looks like some of them would work nicely for experimenting and are not expensive at all

The Crimson Trace and similar units are fantastic tactical units and I know a couple of guys that use them and love them.

dimwatt


----------



## oklalawman (Jan 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*wonka187 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
There are specialized lasers that fit inside a replacement recoil guide pin (I don't think they make these for Ruger 22s, I've only seen them for Glocks and other mid sized semiautos). I can't remember the name but I'm sure I could find it online if you're interested 

[/ QUOTE ] 

The lasers that replace the recoil rod are made by LaserMax. They're available for 1911 models, Glocks, and Sigs mostly (not for Hecker & Koch though, or else I would have one). They run $350-$400.

And I know that the Crimson Trace laser grips are probably more then you want to spend, at $230.00, but here's a link for you anyhow.

http://www.gunaccessories.com/Lasergrips/LG-203.asp 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are probalby glad lasermax does not make them for H&k. There are post all over the gun boars on how they made good guns jamamatics and how they damaged polymer frames.


----------



## wintermute (Jan 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*oklalawman said:*
You are probalby glad lasermax does not make them for H&k. There are post all over the gun boars on how they made good guns jamamatics and how they damaged polymer frames. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Wow, really...I never really researched their product since it wasn't available for my guns. I think I am going to purchase an Insight (aka Streamlight) M-6.










I can get them for around $150-$200...laser and light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## wintermute (Jan 30, 2005)

But I would really like one of these, the Streamlight LEM.
Light, red laser, IR led illumination, IR laser.














But they cost around $1300...so its outta my range. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## photonic (Jan 31, 2005)

Those things are cool as H-E-DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS but I wonder if they make a handgun too bulky and awkward, do they make holsters that fit a gun with one of those multi-source lights on them?

PS Dimwatt I saw a red laser at wal mart the other day that could mount on a trigger guard or on a rail, I think it was under 20 bucks.


----------



## DaFiend (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*photonic said:*
Those things are cool as hell but I wonder if they make a handgun too bulky and awkward

[/ QUOTE ]

I was thinking this too. Wouldn't it put the "Natural" balance of the handgun/rifle out?


----------



## HarryN (Jan 31, 2005)

Wonka - does your gun have a picatinny rail on it, or is it something special ?


----------



## wintermute (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*HarryN said:*
Wonka - does your gun have a picatinny rail on it, or is it something special ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I actually have a GG&G Slim Line HK USP adapter on order. The adapter allows the use of many of the Insight (Streamline) products, including the M3 and the M6. The picture of the rail adapter I already posted right under the Glock with the M6 on it. You can read more about the rail adapter here. 

Sidearmor also makes an adapter for the Surefire X200 weapon mounted light. You can read about it here.





[ QUOTE ]
*photonic said:*
Those things are cool as hell but I wonder if they make a handgun too bulky and awkward, do they make holsters that fit a gun with one of those multi-source lights on them?


[/ QUOTE ]

It not as bad as you might think. The M3 weighs 3.3oz and the M6 weighs 3.7oz. To compare this too, the H&K USP .45 weighs about 32oz with a loaded clip. So by adding one of these lights you are only increasing the weigh of the weapon by 10%.

At first it takes a little getting use to, but it all comes down to practice...practive...practice. I had the M3 light on a Glock model 21 (another .45, back before I was introduced to the USP). After a good week of practicing with the light mounted on the weapon, I could shoot as well as the weapon bare. 

As far as holsters go, there are holsters made for guns with lights mounted on them, like the H&K with the adapter and the Surefire X200. But in general, the Insight lights can be installed or removed from a pistol within 2 seconds, so frequently the light adapter is kept in a seperate holster on your belt.


----------



## senecaripple (Jan 31, 2005)

wouldnt it be cumbersome to have to quickly draw the pistol from the holster. you could lose a precious millisecond, or worse the firearm could get snagged as you try and pull it out of the holster.


----------



## DaFiend (Jan 31, 2005)

Ummm. wasn't this thread about building or buying a handgun lasersight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## senecaripple (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*
Ummm. wasn't this thread about building or buying a handgun lasersight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
yea, with it mounted on the gun.


----------



## wintermute (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*senecaripple said:*
wouldnt it be cumbersome to have to quickly draw the pistol from the holster. you could lose a precious millisecond, or worse the firearm could get snagged as you try and pull it out of the holster. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't speak from experience on that issue, I have never had that type of holster. I always removed the light\laser from the pistol and holstered the gun in its own holster, and the light\laser in another. Here are the pics of the holster I mentioned earlier:








Although, I believe that when it comes right down to it, if you are in a situation where you need the light, then you'll have the firearm already drawn with the light\laser attached. I would say that the custom holsters that allow you to keep the light\laser attached to the gun wouldn't be for use in a type of situation where a quick draw is necessary.

DaFiend - the thread is still on topic. Your comment was completely unnecessary.


----------



## DaFiend (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimwatt said:*
I have wanted a laser sight for some time but until recently all I could find were pricey. knowing very little (OK, nothing about lasers. How difficult and expensive would it be to build a very modest laser sight?

It would only be used for target shooting and on a Ruger target model .22 pistol.

dimwatt 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## senecaripple (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*wonka187 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*senecaripple said:*
wouldnt it be cumbersome to have to quickly draw the pistol from the holster. you could lose a precious millisecond, or worse the firearm could get snagged as you try and pull it out of the holster. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't speak from experience on that issue, I have never had that type of holster. I always removed the light\laser from the pistol and holstered the gun in its own holster, and the light\laser in another. Here are the pics of the holster I mentioned earlier:








Although, I believe that when it comes right down to it, if you are in a situation where you need the light, then you'll have the firearm already drawn with the light\laser attached. I would say that the custom holsters that allow you to keep the light\laser attached to the gun wouldn't be for use in a type of situation where a quick draw is necessary.

DaFiend - the thread is still on topic. Your comment was completely unnecessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks, for your response, and with the fp's permission, this may sound like i am off topic, but if i am going to the range or out hunting, with a 
<font color="green"> </font> laser mounted pistol <font color="white"> </font> i would not want to have to carry it <font color="black"> </font> all the time. <font color="red"> </font> i may want to hold my piece in a <font color="blue"> </font> *holster.* thanks for the illustrations. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm just sick of threads wandering in the laser section. It seems to keep happening in the laser forum........ 

Thats all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ok?

oh, and what the hell does FP stand for? I certainly hope its not a derogative comment.

Edit: spelling


----------



## wintermute (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFiend, look at the title *"Build or buy handgun laser sight??"* The products that we have been speaking of are handgun mounted lasers that are available for purchase. 

Beyond that, a thread frequently expands from its original question, while remaining on the same topic. That topic, for this thread, is weapon mounted lasers available for purchase and the various other accessories for said handgun mounted laser. If you are not interested in the topic, don't post. Why do you keep crapping on the threads I post in? Get another hobby.


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't "crap" on your threads. Thats all i'm going to say, i really don't want to flame you, or be accused of baiting. and in case you didn't notice i did correct myself.

leave it be.......


----------



## senecaripple (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*wonka187 said:*
DaFiend, look at the title *"Build or buy handgun laser sight??"* The products that we have been speaking of are handgun mounted lasers that are available for purchase. 

Beyond that, a thread frequently expands from its original question, while remaining on the same topic. That topic, for this thread, is weapon mounted lasers available for purchase and the various other accessories for said handgun mounted laser. If you are not interested in the topic, don't post. Why do you keep crapping on the threads I post in? Get another hobby. 

[/ QUOTE ]
forget about it, there's one in every

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif oh btw, foul language permitted in this forum? must report this to the fp. which incidentally is not *derogatory* . wonka, i've got a ruger super blackhawk, that 44mag would probably mess up that $1300 laser sight, mess up the mca any way from the recoil. the green laser would act as a tracer sort of. better for sighting, i also have a 357 mag.ruger security six, i guess any magnums would ruin any green laser sights,


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 1, 2005)

I didn't think i needed to repeat this.



[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*

I'm just sick of threads wandering in the laser section. It seems to keep happening in the laser forum........ 

Thats all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ok? 

[/ QUOTE ]


[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*


leave it be....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

IM SORRY in otherwords.


----------



## senecaripple (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*
I didn't think i needed to repeat this.



[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*

I'm just sick of threads wandering in the laser section. It seems to keep happening in the laser forum........ 

Thats all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ok? 

[/ QUOTE ]


[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*


leave it be....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

IM SORRY in otherwords. 

[/ QUOTE ]
i'm sorry too if i got off topic alittle



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif, i just figured if a green laser sight could easily cost as much as a gun, i would want to protect that with a holster. in fact i dont know of any sporting pistol costing $1300.00. wonka knows his guns and laser sights, and you know your lasers. its great to learn from both and integrate the knowledge. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 1, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gifNo worries. but like i said, i'm just concerned threads keep wandering off in the laser forum. that was all.

Please guys, continue you discussion.


----------



## K-T (Feb 1, 2005)

Boys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

There are some of us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif that keep an eye on these threads, there is no worry that it'll go downhill with the Laser forum. 
It is not only the laserforum where from time to time things tend to go slightly OT. 

Why not enjoy the forum and leave the rest (incl. getting topics back to where they started!) to us? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Foul language isn't accepted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif - this forum is for any kind of age. Pay respect towards these who don't want and don't need to read foul ornamentations! That's what CPF is about, too.

Klaus.

P.S.: The original discussion in this thread was not OT in my opinion.


----------



## oklalawman (Feb 1, 2005)

duplicate


----------



## oklalawman (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I can anwser a few questions. I have been carrying an M6 mounted to my glock 21 daily for the past 1 1/2 years. The weight has never been a problem and I beleive it may help muzzle rise. There are numerous hers available to carr with the light on. G and G, Don Hume, Sarfariland and Blade Tech all make duty grade holsters for them. Blade tech Makes the widest light applications. No one makes above a level II holter for them. I carry it in a Don Hume holster. It does not slow down my draw. When qualifying we have to draw and fire 3 rounds, 2 to the body and 1 to the head in less than 2 seconds. I do that easily event though we are shooting 230 grain 45's. If I had my druthers I would get one of the new m6x, as they are a lot brighter and supposedly more robust. For $400 dollars I hope so. The Laser Devices blast would also get a look. I like that the laser is closer to the bore axsis. Again $400 dollars. No one makes Leather duty gear for either.


----------



## ledlurker (Feb 2, 2005)

I just got Laser Grips for my 45. The amazing thing is that they come calibrated already to project within you sight window. the 45 already shoots only about 1.5 inches to the left at 50 feet so very little adjustment is necessary

$318 tax included. If you really shop around they can be had for about $40 cheaper. But I like to support my local businesses.

I would advise trying a Beam Shot product. You can find them used for $30


----------



## HarryN (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry for carrying this off topic as well. Let's see if this post is a little closer to the question about "building one"

There are laser diodes available for sale at rothander (sp) laser as well as others. I have not yet figured out yet really why, but virtually all of the diodes come in a package for anode, cathode, and a monitoring chip - probably to keep from going into overload.

I always thought that the laser diodes just needed current management similar to LEDs, so a resistor would work, but maybe I am missing something, because they all have a board, even the $ 2 laser pointers.

I am toying with the idea of a home made setup for a .22 pistol as well, so dealing with power recoil is not nearly the issue that the real users have.


----------



## eddienyr (Jan 28, 2009)

can the red laser be swaped out with a green laser?


----------

